# O'thiger's new ammo control!!!!! READ!!



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just took this off the web, backdoor ammo control or elimination.


Fellow Conservative,

This is not a drill. The Obama administration just implemented a new regulatory change that has sent the entire firearms industry into a tailspin overnight.

A key ingredient necessary for making gunpowder has been re-classified as a high explosive, making it illegal for any company within the industry to transport or store it as they have for decades.

It all stems from how the ATF regulates a chemical compound known as nitrocellulose. For decades, the firearm industry has been allowed to store and transport wetted nitrocellulose without having to treat it as a high explosive. Manufacturers deliberately mix the chemical compound with water to make it less volatile.

Overnight, the ATF just completely changed its regulations, turning everyone in the ammunition industry into felons if they do business the way they have for decades.

The entire industry is now at a standstill. Without nitrocellulose, you can’t make smokeless gunpowder. Without smokeless powder, there’s no ammunition.

This is the real deal. If this regulation stays in place, it will take months for the industry to recover and send ammunition prices through the roof!

Don’t let Obama’s ammunition ban go through. Stand and fight! Click to force Congress to STOP Obama’s ATF from implementing this new crippling regulation!

There’s nothing “sexy” about ATF regulations pertaining to wetted nitrocellulose. This isn’t going to get any coverage in the media. Start talking to the average American about nitrocellulose and other chemical compounds and their eyes will start to glaze over.

The chemistry isn’t really all that important. This new regulation has ground the entire domestic ammunition manufacturing industry to a halt.

The ATF gave the industry no notice. No grace period. This came down overnight. The entire supply chain for this crucial gunpowder component is now non-compliant.

This isn’t the first time that Obama has gone after ammunition components. Two years ago, the administration shut down the last remaining lead smelter in the United States. 

Just a few weeks ago, the administration redefined the term “firearm manufacturer” to include gunsmiths, forcing thousands of small businesses to pay thousands of dollars a year in new fees to the State Department just to be allowed to stay in business.

Obama knows that any grandiose attempt at disarmament will fail. They tried to push gun control through Congress in 2013 and failed miserably. So, they are doing everything they can behind the scenes to attack the firearms industry and gun owners alike.

They just made it impossible to commercially produce gunpowder in the United States. Left unchecked, this regulation will leave gun shop shelves bare. If the industry is able to recover and become compliant, say goodbye to affordable ammunition.

You are receiving this email because you have stood with us against the anti-gun Obama administration in the past.

I am calling on your support one more time. Rise up and STOP this backdoor ammunition ban before it cripples the entire gun industry!

Obama just launched a backdoor ban on ammunition. Don’t let him get away with this! Stand and DEMAND that Congress put a stop to this lawlessness!

This is the real deal. If Obama isn’t stopped, it’s game over.

Your brother in arms,

Joe Otto
Conservative Daily


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I just called my state representative and chewed his ass for not stopping this and letting his voters know what is going on.he swore he knew nothing about it, but will start calling and bitching to the powers that be.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Honestly I expected to visit snopes and find this to be another concern over nothing, but all I found were articles posted over the last few days. Seems like a real and legit concern.
ATF Reclassifies Wetted Nitrocellulose as Explosive Materials


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stowlin said:


> Honestly I expected to visit snopes and find this to be another concern over nothing, but all I found were articles posted over the last few days. Seems like a real and legit concern.
> ATF Reclassifies Wetted Nitrocellulose as Explosive Materials


I do not trust SNOPES 100% of the time. Always verify at multiple trusted sites. Snopes has been proven to also have an agenda on certain subjects.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is true. It will cause prices to rise for the short term and for the long term, but in the end likely not be a huge barrier.

BREAKING: Latest ATF Move Could Cause Ammunition Price Spike Due To Component Reclassification - The Firearm Blog


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> It is true. It will cause prices to rise for the short term and for the long term, but in the end likely not be a huge barrier.
> 
> BREAKING: Latest ATF Move Could Cause Ammunition Price Spike Due To Component Reclassification - The Firearm Blog


What seems like not a huge barrier is just that. Not by itself but with all the other little regulations he's made and the many more to come. Remember, he has pen! And I have a feeling it's going to get a LOT of use between now and November.

We can't keep allowing the gun grabbers these little victories. That's what has gotten this country in the mess it's in now, allowing little victories. It's time we put our collective feet down and fight back.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Step by step, one step at a time.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The ammo manufacturing people should stop all sales to the government until this stupid law is overturned!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> What seems like not a huge barrier is just that. Not by itself but with all the other little regulations he's made and the many more to come. Remember, he has pen! And I have a feeling it's going to get a LOT of use between now and November.
> 
> We can't keep allowing the gun grabbers these little victories. That's what has gotten this country in the mess it's in now, allowing little victories. It's time we put our collective feet down and fight back.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I totally agree with you. I was just trying to temper the "sky is falling" theme.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Odd caliber if they stopped selling to the government they would just take it under a executive order.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Does that mean that the ammunition we carry is now illegal to possess because of certain ingredients in the powder?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Combine this with the beast claiming the White House, the only ammo to be seen will be pictures on the net or in a catalogue.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The Winchester plant in Mississippi didn't get the memo. They are still in production.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

If the stupidity of the power crazed boogers in F Troop wasn't made clear by their actions in "Fast and Furious," read the novel (very long) "Unintended Consequences" for a positive examination of America's gun culture and the deviousness of the feds.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, just in case, I just ordered three thousand rounds of 9MM.

I don't trust any of those bastards in power.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Well, just in case, I just ordered three thousand rounds of 9MM.
> 
> I don't trust any of those bastards in power.


What flavor 9mm do you purchase and what kinda deal you get on 3k pills ?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> What flavor 9mm do you purchase and what kinda deal you get on 3k pills ?


Fiocchi 115GR FMJ, 24c a round free shipping.

Prefer 124-5 Gr, but none available.

It is not a maker preference, I got what was available.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

baldman said:


> Odd caliber if they stopped selling to the government they would just take it under a executive order.


Can they force workers at the plant to go to work? If the plant closes, can the gub demand it stay open? I think more than just all hell would break loose!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A friend had a good thought, "this explains why DHS and all the others have bought so much ammo in the last few years".

Question is were the contracts completed???


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Can they force workers at the plant to go to work? If the plant closes, can the gub demand it stay open? I think more than just all hell would break loose!


Yes they can, under the NDAA workers can be conscripted to do whatever work they want you to do.

They can "federalize" the plant.

This is the new SA and SS.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Than don't expect good quality control! Slaves make poor employees,ask the Germans how this worked for them in WW2.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This my friend is total B.S.!!! How were we unaware that this power was given to the gov? Maybe I'm not the sharpest tax in the box, but I sure wouldn't approve of this crap. The gov is looking for a fight and they will get it in spades!

Yes they can, under the NDAA workers can be conscripted to do whatever work they want you to do.

They can "federalize" the plant.

This is the new SA and SS.

What will they do...horse whip us if we refuse?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> This my friend is total B.S.!!! How were we unaware that this power was given to the gov? Maybe I'm not the sharpest tax in the box, but I sure wouldn't approve of this crap. The gov is looking for a fight and they will get it in spades! What will they do...horse whip us if we refuse?


I may be wrong, but, I think the "thing" signed an expanded NDAA into law replacing the expiring one, and incorporating the wordage to seize food and

its production, material, businesses, people and whatever else they want under the guise of "national security".

Bush 43 signed the first one into law.

BIT BY BIT WE ARE BECOMING SLAVES TO THE RULING CLASS.

Not to far in the future there will be no more elections, the rulers will pick their successors, we are to stupid to do so intelligently.

Our mission in life then will be to provide the bounties of life to the exalted ones so they may in luxury continue to rule over us with sceptered hand.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

John Killebrew (the suppressor manufacturer) got an email about this. The email said to disregard. 

Apparently, we can stand down. 

I wonder if it is because of angry emails and phone calls to congressmen.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Fiocchi 115GR FMJ, 24c a round free shipping.
> 
> Prefer 124-5 Gr, but none available.
> 
> It is not a maker preference, I got what was available.


You probably do not want anymore right now but others might. Check it.

Fiocchi, 9mm Luger, FMJ, 124 Grain, 1,000 Rounds - 105368, 9mm Ammo at Sportsman's Guide

Fiocchi, 9mm Luger, FMJ, 115 Grain, 1,000 Rounds - 99438, 9mm Ammo at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Transportation of regulated hazardous material falls under the DOT umbrella of enforcement not ATF. 
The DOT already has regulation and classification in place for explosive material. I see this as a non issue


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

USDOT Hazardous Materials Table 49CFR 172.101: Class 1 Explosives (EnvironmentalChemistry.com)

Link to the explosive classification table for transportation placarding and segregation. 
This stuff is already traveling OTR daily


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's some .45 ball. Best price I've seen on brass cased. 
.28 a rnd. 14.00 per fitey rnd box.
American Eagle 45 Auto/ACP 230gr FMJ Ammunition 50rds - AE45A


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Just took this off the web, backdoor ammo control or elimination.
> 
> Fellow Conservative,
> 
> ...


Would have been better if you'd have read the ATF news letter. https://www.atf.gov/file/106536/download

Rather than coming up with some cockamamie wild ass blog from some conspiracy nut ob.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Would have been better if you'd have read the ATF news letter. https://www.atf.gov/file/106536/download
> 
> Rather than coming up with some cockamamie wild ass blog from some conspiracy nut ob.


Hey ROM .... take it easy on us conspiracy nut jobs will ya?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

No I won't!!! We have enough real issues that are facing us without another red herring being tossed into the mix.

Shoot It's about time for M&M to shibaticize us isn't it???


----------

